# Places to stay



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

We originally intended to travel to Germany mid January, this has now been put back untill March. Does anyone know where we can stay, at or near the following places =

Trier.
Bernkastel.
Traben-Trarbach.
Cochem.
Koblenz.

Thanks in anticipation
Paul.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul

All the places you mention are positively brimming with stellplatz except for Koblenz where AFAIK the only choice is THIS

For the remainder, just look at the campsite map, there must be more M/H stops per mile on the Mosel than anywhere else in Europe. MAP HERE


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi fella

Can't really help a lot, but we did stay at Trier on New Years Eve.
We stayed at This one

It was 5€ for 24 hours, electric 1€ for 1kWh, 1€ for 100l litres of water, drainage free.

They have showers also for 1€.

The town is a nice town, impressive cathedral and a very interesting toy museum [4€]

Not sure what your likes' are but if you are into plane museums etc there is a very interesting place in Speyer. There is also a stellplatz nearby to the museum for 5€ inc EHU.

hth

w


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Last summer (2009) the Stellplatz at Trier was set up with credit card access to just about everything - so we turned round and went somewhere else.

We didn't like it at all as it feels more like a commercial site, but I guess it's an inevitable consequence of the freeloaders (often Germans themselves from our observations) who arrive late and depart early to avoid paying a paltry 6 or 7 Euros.

There are loads of others though as Gaspode says. The biggest problem is choosing which one to stay at.  

Dave


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Paul,

We have just come back from 3 months in Germany (see our website for info) In Trier we stayed on the Stellplatz called Treviris, 6 Euros a night. we are not sure about the electric cost as we did not use it. Nice site 15 minute walk into Trier to see the Porta *****.

In Koblenz we stayed at Camping Moselbogen which is in Koblenz Guls about 8km away from the centre. We walked in along the river which was nice but there is a bus route and train nearby. Nice campsite, clean facilities and english spoken.

Regards

Dean


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys.
We cant wait to go, cracking site this.
Regards
Paul


----------

